# Where to live any advice



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

HELLO everyone, Hi my names Kelly and Im planning to move to Spain with my family within the next 2 years, I would love some advice regarding the best are's to live around Marbella, Malaga and surrounding, I dont want to be right on the coast but would like some where with a 45 min commute to the larger towns, but not really rural, and I would like somehwhere with a British Expat community.
The whole family is currenly learning Spainish, but need to also be around a British Community.
Also any advise regarding long term rentals, as we wish to rent before we buy would be useful please, and any advice on private/public school would'nt go a miss!!My children are aged 15, 11 & 5 so my oldest would need college by the time we get there!!
Any advice would be brilliant as I can go throught the internet 24 hours a day but its not the same advice from you lucky people already there.
Many Thanks in advance
And I hope you all have a wonderful weekend
Take Care
Kelly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think if you search this forum you will see 100s of answers to just these questions. 
DELIGHTED to hear that you are all learning Spanish - it REALLY is important 

Any specific queries? Fire away


----------



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Steven, thanks for that, We just dont want to arrive in Spain totally blind so learning what we can now, 
Ok what about the colleges there, are they English or Spainish? And what are the costs approx.?
Thanks again
Kelly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhmm, the college is gonna be a difficult one. Some international schools do a 6th form type thing, it works out about 800€ a month. My 15yo son is at an international school that does further education A-levels, IB etc. As far as I'm aware - and we are half looking, there are no english speaking colleges in the Málaga area tho. so my son will probably stay at his international school - which is ok, cos he loves it there. My daughter who is nearly 13 goes to a state school and is slowly, but surely settling and picking up the lanuage - we've been here for two years and she started off at the international, but having the two there was a bit expensive and she wanted to try state school. As for your youngest, well states school, cos at that age they pick up the language very quickly and you can bet that they'll be one or two english speaking kids in the school anyway!

Have a look at the town and area we live in "Alaurin de la Torre" it sounds like the sort of place you could be looking for a lovely bright, modern town, not too big, but has good amenities. 20 mins from the costas, 20 mins from the airport and has a lots of countryside/campo and small vilages around it. Its mainly inhabited by Spanish or theres Alhaurin El Grande just up the road, which altho looks very spanish has a high percentage of British

Jo xxx


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

Kelly - good luck with your move. I used to live in land, about 45 mins from the coast but now live on the coast. I much much prefer the latter. You think inland will somehow be the best of all worlds but it didn't work out that way for my family. Maybe it would have been better if we were in somewhere better connected like Alhaurin that some has mentioned but we really struggled to make a good life away from the coast. Our kids go to a public school which is really good but they are all younger so that may not be of much of a guide for your older ones.


----------



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Jo many thanks for the advice, I am more used to the Bacalona area but coming from London I dont want the city again, but dont want to be too far from the city if that makes sense? What about apprenticeships there, do they offer anything for the 16-24 year old in any way there, like they do in the uk? I know my younger two will be ok in state school,as they speck better Spainish than me lol!!
I will of course check out the towns you sent me, I am planning another trip around june to really try and explore the area's around that area and will of course visit the area's suggested by yourself, its always better to get and insiders point of view and I really appreciate your advise given
So thanks again Jo
I hope yourself and family have a wonderful week
All the best
Kelly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

KIZZYCOLZ said:


> Hi Jo many thanks for the advice, I am more used to the Bacalona area but coming from London I dont want the city again, but dont want to be too far from the city if that makes sense?
> Kelly


No! You asked about Malaga ....1000kms away!


----------



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Bakeja many thanks for the advice, it is very much appreciated, I really dont know that area very well, but it seem a good place to start, how are the jobs there regarding the IT INDUSTRY? As myself and hubby are computer professionals? But are willing to retrain if needs be? We are at a dead end in London and our hearts are in Spain and would like any advice from expats ther that giving. 
Once again many thanks for any input giving
All the best and have a wonderful week
Kelly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KIZZYCOLZ said:


> Hi Jo many thanks for the advice, I am more used to the Bacalona area but coming from London I dont want the city again, but dont want to be too far from the city if that makes sense? What about apprenticeships there, do they offer anything for the 16-24 year old in any way there, like they do in the uk? I know my younger two will be ok in state school,as they speck better Spainish than me lol!!
> I will of course check out the towns you sent me, I am planning another trip around june to really try and explore the area's around that area and will of course visit the area's suggested by yourself, its always better to get and insiders point of view and I really appreciate your advise given
> So thanks again Jo
> I hope yourself and family have a wonderful week
> ...



Sadly, there is mass unemployment here . so much worse than in the UK. I would imagine if there are any apprenticeships they would be given to the youngsters of family friends etc, but without being fluent in written and verbal spanish, its very unlikely. I worry about where my son will go when he finishes 6th form here. He's desperate to be an airline pilot, I suspect he'll have to go to the UK for that?????

Barcelona is the other end of the country from here - not commuterable. Málaga has an IT park, but there really are so very few jobs around, you'll not find it easy and the pay is nothing like it is in the UK apparently. But if you do want to work there, for heavens sake make sure you get jobs and contracts before you burn your bridges in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

Jo many thanks for that, I want to come out for a better life of course butAs you have stated I think I will be harder for the kids of a certain age!! As for myself I am willing to turn my hand at anything, and I do run my own businesses and only work out of boredom manly, so I will be looking to set up some sort of business. Thats what we are looking for is a contract before we move, I know things are not going to be easy, But are an harld working family, but as you have stated if the work is there!
As for commuting to Bacalona, I think its easy to commute from the UK lol!!
But I am determed to get out of the Uk to a better life right now, and hope to make it in Spain in some shape or form. I know its not goning to be easy and Im not deluded by the fact, but all I can do is to try
And I really respect all the good advice you have giving me, any thing else would be much apprahated.
Thanks again Jo
All The Best
Kelly


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I worry about where my son will go when he finishes 6th form here. He's desperate to be an airline pilot, I suspect he'll have to go to the UK for that?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
Sorry, going off topic now, but a Spanish friend of mine has a son who also wants to be an airline pilot and, has discovered that there is a course he can do here in Jerez. Apparently, students come from various different countries to do it, including the UK, and the course is actually taught in English. He also found out that he could apply for sponsorship (since its very expensive to do such a course) via Flybe airline, through their website.
If you want me to find out more, PM me and I will ask my friend.

Caz.I


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What fantastic news, Caz.I 

There IS light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

KIZZYCOLZ said:


> Hi Bakeja many thanks for the advice, it is very much appreciated, I really dont know that area very well, but it seem a good place to start, how are the jobs there regarding the IT INDUSTRY? As myself and hubby are computer professionals? But are willing to retrain if needs be? We are at a dead end in London and our hearts are in Spain and would like any advice from expats ther that giving.
> Once again many thanks for any input giving
> All the best and have a wonderful week
> Kelly


There is quite a lively IT industry on the Costa del Sol but as Jo said the unemployment situation is miserable and many small businesses and self-employed people are having a really hard time. Many people where I live (near Manilva) work in Gibraltar which seems to be faring relatively well. You'd have to look at the recruitment websites like Wemploy. I suppose the message is only move when you are confident you can make it work not on hope alone.
You are doing the right thing by taking your time and researching.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Where is" Bacalona" ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Maddalena said:


> Where is" Bacalona" ?


Barcelona, just a typo


----------



## KIZZYCOLZ (Mar 6, 2010)

stevehall said:


> no! You asked about malaga ....1000kms away!


hi yes i know i am enquiring about malaga area, all i was stating was that i am used to the bacalona area


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Kelly, you could always check out east of Malaga, towards Torre del Mar. That is around half an hour from Malaga airport the other side of Marbella. I love it here because it's not SO english as west of Malaga yet there are still pockets of very english communities if that's what you want. It's very beautiful scenery here too. Lake Viñuela (axarquia region) is 20 mins inland from the coast and there are tonnes of english living there. Hope you discover where you want to move to!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Jo,
> Sorry, going off topic now, but a Spanish friend of mine has a son who also wants to be an airline pilot and, has discovered that there is a course he can do here in Jerez. Apparently, students come from various different countries to do it, including the UK, and the course is actually taught in English.
> Caz.I


as an aside, will he also get to meet students who have aspirations of flying into tall buildings?


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> as an aside, will he also get to meet students who have aspirations of flying into tall buildings?


I doubt it; that's specifically reserved for flying schools funded and staffed by the CIA.
Most often found in the U.S ... yet to infiltrate mainland Europe, but probably not too far away.

lane:


----------

